
“Old Layout” browser extension is an escape hatch for Facebook's hated redesign - mattkruse
https://OldLayout.com
======
mattkruse
[Disclaimer: I am the author of this extension]
[https://OldLayout.com](https://OldLayout.com)

Billions of people around the world will soon be forced into Facebook's newly
redesigned layout, and based on the outcry already, many will hate it
(typical).

For over a decade, I've been empowering internet users through software,
allowing them to take control and use sites as they wish, rather than how the
site creators wish.

"Old Layout" is my new extension that reverts Facebook to the old layout, even
if you've been forcibly switched to the new one.

It does this by pretending to be an older browser - one which Facebook has
determined it can't support in the new layout. So, it serves you the old one
instead! It's not perfect, but most users will not experience any problems or
differences from the experience they are used to.

At some point, Facebook may remove this fallback option. But until/unless that
happens, users can once again use the site in the way that they wish.

